# Aquatouch Towels Stock ?



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Any ideas on when these will be back in stock ? a couple of friends have seen mine and are very impressed!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They are on order so i hope only a few days


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Any sign of these yet Johnny? still showing as out of stock..


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Any update on these ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

No buddy still not shown up yet 

Hope they do soon, I could do with replacing one of mine!

Johnny


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> No buddy still not shown up yet
> 
> Hope they do soon, I could do with replacing one of mine!
> 
> Johnny


I need some!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Miracle said:


> I need some!


how good are they then? iv got a few but never tryed this one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> how good are they then? iv got a few but never tryed this one.


There the best towel I have ever used, i have over 50 downstairs in my storeroom, I need a load more though, as all my clients buy all the ones i get hold of, clients swear by these drying towels, I have sold hundreds over the last 2 years or so.

Buy one, you won't be disappointed.

Johnny, you better put another order in now, I want at least 50!

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

better get me a few then! but 50 omg,il be geting about 3 lol.

thanks for the help mate.


----------



## FMINUS (Aug 19, 2007)

Where are they for sale?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

What about Miracle drying towels there awesome


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

Valetmagic said:


> What about Miracle drying towels there awesome


They are huge!! I find the aquatouch towel really hard to wring so I want to get a hold of some more... Yes I'm lazy.......


----------



## Pilsmil (Jul 29, 2007)

are we any furher with this????

would be interested in one or to myself:thumb:


----------



## GBCS (Oct 11, 2007)

Have they arrived yet?


----------



## GBCS (Oct 11, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Seeing as they haven't turned up since last September, I'd start looking at different towels.....


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If it's Auqutouch towels you must have, then you should check to see if Mike @ thepolishingcompany.com has any in stock.
If he has, then it seems strange why CnS has a problem getting hold of them, unless they've got an overstock of others to run down before ordering more Aquas.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

PJS said:


> If it's Auqutouch towels you must have, then you should check to see if Mike @ thepolishingcompany.com has any in stock.
> If he has, then it seems strange why CnS has a problem getting hold of them, unless they've got an overstock of others to run down before ordering more Aquas.


Thanks for that...

You could also try the Chemical Guys Miracle Dryer Towel.

We have had great success with them and they our now our "go to" drying towel.

Until the next big revolution in drying towel that is. 

Cheers,

Johnny

ps. You can find them here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=224


----------

